# Can someone help me find a post?



## Gunnarsmum (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm looking for the thread of black/tans as puppies and adults? I searched the archives and couldn't find it.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Do yu remember what section it was in or how long ago the post was active?


----------

